# Pastry Relief Mats



## davidcooke22 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello everybody! I am preparing for the Bocuse d'or competition and I would like to know if it is possible to use pastry relief mats for savoury tuile paste and no jaconde, in order to create a pliable relief that I can then mold to shape. Has anyone done this before? If so I would appreciate any hints or pointers.....specifically on how to get the relief perfect, without any excess biscuit. Any advise would be appreciated.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'm moving your query to the Professional Pastry forum.

Good luck in your quest!
Mezzaluna


----------

